# Women with breast implants ?



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Just think about it . The cost to get a decent breast augmentation surgery can often be as high as half a year of an average earner's salary .

Money is hard work - Hard work is a ***** .

You got the job done . . you've bled . You're out of the clinic .

Have you really got what you paid for ? Surely you're doing it for someone else . . . . ?

Are breast implants merely just a sacrifice . . giving blood in the name of . . giving someone else an Erection ?

Do most men (and lesbian women) even Like women with breast implants ?

I personally find the sight of it very uncomfortable . My chest HURTS when I look at them . Maybe it's OCD . Maybe I'm just stupid . I don't know .

I would personally date a flat chested woman , and that's not a feminist out-cry of any sorts . I like hot chicks but . . . plastic jugs ? Seriously :| It kills the Magic .


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

It's a pretty big turn off for me, especially in porn. I can usually tell they're fake. They look hard and way too perky to be real. :\


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

i didn't answer the poll. There are cases where women have breast augmentation due to uneven breasts and that helps with other problems such as back problems. 
But in the end its your body, your decision just make sure its an educated decision for your own sake. I dont feel a need to pick Yay or Nay. Purely from an aesthetic point of view i think I'm on the fence anyways.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I've never found them to be attractive, but if someone wants to get implants I don't see the problem.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Honestly I'd choose little or none over fake plastic every time.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Big ****ing NAY! There isn't much worse women can do to themselves imo.. uke


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

It depends for me. Some look good while others not so much.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't necessarily think that big boobs are always better. Flat chested girls can also be cute.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

guys who say they dont like fake big breasts are flat out liars.


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

TheTraveler said:


> guys who say they dont like fake big breasts are flat out liars.


wrong


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

TheTraveler said:


> guys who say they dont like fake big breasts are flat out liars.


Bring it!


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Are you contemplating getting breast implants Denise?

In a few cases I've seen it as an improvement. Most of the time I'm just like ahh she just ruined a perfect set of little boobies. Shape is more important than size IMO


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

I do personally prefer them haha


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

No opinion for me. Some look bad, some don't. I've never felt any to know whether I dislike them or not.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

TheTraveler said:


> guys who say they dont like fake big breasts are flat out liars.


Women always lie therefore you are lying and your statement is false.

:roll


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Overly large and unreal looking breast implants are not attractive or sexy imo. I can understand if someone had a mastectomy and got implants but to get them just because you want to impress other people isn't my cup of tea.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Don't like them, especially when they obviously look fake. Anything over a C cup is a waste of breast.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I think if you just have small breasts, they are not worth it. But if I were totally flat chested, like basically only had nipples and slight swelling I'd get implants.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

TheTraveler said:


> guys who say they dont like fake big breasts are flat out liars.


I feel like this is fairly true. I mean, if you think nearly any celebrity is hot, then youre okay with fake boobs. Its so common its crazy.

Personally, I would get implants. I mean not huge ones. Maybe just normal sized ones so I don't have to wear a 32A bra. Its only the smallest size possible. I wouldn't do it for attention. I would do it so I feel like I look proportionate in the mirror. I do not like my body at all.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

nubly said:


> Anything over a C cup is a waste of breast.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

TheTraveler said:


> guys who say they dont like fake big breasts are flat out liars.


lol why would we lie about it? Most implants look gross and they reek of desperation.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> Do most men (and lesbian women) even Like women with breast implants ?


That's the wrong question to ask. The right one is, is the woman getting the surgery comfortable/happy with it?

Personally, I wouldn't get them done, but I understand why someone would. I don't applaud it, but it's none of my business to judge someone else's decision of what they decide to do with _their_ body.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't see why they're really necessary. I think I've always had a thing for smaller breasts anyhow. I guess I don't what it's like to be judged by the size of my pectoral area. If it is something you have to do to open doors in life, then I don't have a problem with someone making the most of herself.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

As long as they look nice, it's fine.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I actually prefer smaller breasts to larger breasts, so nay.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Ew. Hell to the no. o__o if anything, breast reduction surgery sounds like a better option. xD


----------



## Jay M (May 27, 2013)

I don't dislike them but I prefer natural breasts, I even prefer smaller breasts tbh. ^_^
It's a Nay from me.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I'd prefer naturally small breast over implants. As long as they aren't grossly large I'd go with natural of any size.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

They usually look so... ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

The only reason people ever say fake breasts don't look good, is because they can never tell when a nice pair are fake. Of course "they look bad" when you're only able to tell _when_ they're bad. When they're done well, you'd never know. And unless the girl tells, then you never do know. Same with a good nose job, or a good liposuction, or whatever else. So yes, I love implants. I plan on saving up to get them when I'm 21 (since the FDA bans silicone breast implants for girls under 21 which is absolutely ridiculous).

And also, what a girl does with her tits is none of my business. If she wants a huge pair that's obviously fake, then so be it. I don't care. It's her body. The only time I would have a thought, is if she's doing it for someone else. But most girls do it to feel confident. I'd do it to feel confident, and not because it'd garner me attention, but rather because it's giving me the body I'd feel comfortable in. That body involves bigger tits. I don't see the big deal.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I met Maxi Mounds once.


----------



## Jay M (May 27, 2013)

scarpia said:


> I met Maxi Mounds once.


I just goggled her name and WTF? That's just stupid.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Jay M said:


> I just goggled her name and WTF? That's just stupid.


 She's 6 feet tall and six feet around. lol. I got her autograph.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Barette said:


> *The only reason people ever say fake breasts don't look good, is because they can never tell when a nice pair are fake. Of course "they look bad" when you're only able to tell when they're bad. When they're done well, you'd never know*. And unless the girl tells, then you never do know. Same with a good nose job, or a good liposuction, or whatever else. So yes, I love implants. I plan on saving up to get them when I'm 21 (since the FDA bans silicone breast implants for girls under 21 which is absolutely ridiculous).


 I partially disagree.. You underestimate some men's silicone detection skills.. :b


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

scarpia said:


> I met Maxi Mounds once.


 Lol Google images ftw! :b Why would anyone do that to themselves!? uke


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> I partially disagree.. You underestimate some men's silicone detection skills.. :b


That and I think every one who's viewed the post a picture of your self thread can agree Barette's breasts already get a mark of A+ :teeth

And... my pepper spray senses are tingling :duck


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Lol Google images ftw! :b Why would anyone do that to themselves!? uke


 She makes good money. I asked her about it - not the amount, but if she got to keep a lot of what she earned. You hear stories about girls not getting paid what they are promised. She and Minka formed their own production company.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

scarpia said:


> She makes good money. I asked her about it - not the amount, but if she got to keep a lot of what she earned. You hear stories about girls not getting paid what they are promised. She and Minka formed their own production company.


 Makes money from what? How can she even do anything productive anymore? :um


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Monotony said:


> That and I think every one who's viewed the post a picture of your self thread can agree Barette's breasts already get a mark of A+ :teeth
> 
> And... my pepper spray senses are tingling :duck


 LOL You gon' get it son! :lol


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Makes money from what? How can she even do anything productive anymore? :um


 Porn and shows you silly man.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

scarpia said:


> Porn and shows you silly man.


 Hey Google have altered their search filter, I didn't know! :lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> LOL You gon' get it son! :lol


Oh no doubt. :haha


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

I prefer natural titties, but some girls are naturally small and implants can enhance their looks, as well as their self-esteem.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> Have you really got what you paid for ? Surely you're doing it for someone else . . . . ?
> 
> Are breast implants merely just a sacrifice . . giving blood in the name of . . giving someone else an Erection ?


I very much doubt that's why people do it.

And I'm not sure everybody pitching in to say how much they dislike "fake" breasts is exactly helpful.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Milco said:


> And I'm not sure everybody pitching in to say how much they dislike "fake" breasts is exactly helpful.


 Why not? That was sort of the whole idea of the thread.. :stu


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Why not? That was sort of the whole idea of the thread.. :stu


As a general rule it's not really helpful to talk about how much you dislike things in other people - especially concerning their looks.
I would imagine there some that get implants due to insecurity and wanting to feel better about themselves, and I see no reason to criticise or judge them for that decision.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Milco said:


> As a general rule it's not really helpful to talk about how much you dislike things in other people - especially concerning their looks.
> I would imagine there some that get implants due to insecurity and wanting to feel better about themselves, and I see no reason to criticise or judge them for that decision.


No one's judging anyone.. We're expressing our opinions.. 
If our opinions don't suit you, that's not our problem..


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> No one's judging anyone.. We're expressing our opinions..
> If our opinions don't suit you, that's not our problem..


That's a pretty silly thing to say.
Anything could be argued just to be an opinion.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

If it is of any comfort, I am a male but I find unnaturally big breasts unattractive.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't care what others do but I'm too much of a cheapskate to pay that much money for something that is essentially useless and serves no function in my life: bigger tits. If anything it would throw my body proportions out of whack because I have narrow hips.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I wouldn't get them, they'd probably cause too much back problems. I wish mine were perkier like the porno girls but I'm not going through crazy surgery like that, and I have no desire to go bigger anyway. My cousin just had a second implant done and it's hard for me to understand why because she looked fine before.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

wow . didn't expect this

I wasn't considering getting any myself .

I was curious as to where the consensus is at .

It's a pretty damn expensive surgery , and if most men happen to be averse to the sight of silicone filled breasts .. then that's just money gone down the drain and unnecessary scarring for ya .

That is - if you were doing it to become 'more attractive' to other people .

More attractive could arguably be defined as More appealing to a Majority within a certain culture/population.

I have the feeling that cosmetic breast implants might go down the same path in history as Lotus shoes did in Asia .


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

mezzoforte said:


>


Boy would I love to _come_ at you


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Milco said:


> As a general rule it's not really helpful to talk about how much you dislike things in other people - especially concerning their looks.
> I would imagine there some that get implants due to insecurity and wanting to feel better about themselves, and I see no reason to criticise or judge them for that decision.


Seconded.

There are a lot of women whose implants look really good (Dita von Teese for example - amazing!). From an aesthetic point of view, I have nothing to say against them. I'll always support individual women's choices to do whatever the hell they want with their own bodies, and I totally understand why people have cosmetic surgery, but I have my doubts whether women would actually WANT to change their bodies in this way if our culture didn't tell them that they were 'wrong' as they are.

I'm not against the _results_ of it, but on principle, I find the whole concept of cosmetic surgery really abhorrent. I just can't help but see breast augmentation as a form of genital mutilation. It can result in loss of nipple sensitivity, among other health risks, and I just find it really horrifying to think that it causes women to sacrifice an important aspect of their sexuality in order to better comply with the media's beauty ideal. I think that we really have to question a culture that values the sexiness of a woman's body over her actual sexual feelings.


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

No, honestly I prefer small boobs over big one's.


----------



## Meulin (Jun 28, 2013)

Milco said:


> As a general rule it's not really helpful to talk about how much you dislike things in other people - especially concerning their looks.
> I would imagine there some that get implants due to insecurity and wanting to feel better about themselves, and I see no reason to criticise or judge them for that decision.


I have small ones and the bull**** you get from people, either intentionally or not, is enough for me to understand why some women end up hating their bodies and choosing to get implants. I agree that it's not really helpful to say "eww fake boobs gross". It's the same freaking thing as the *******s who go around telling girls with small boobs that they're ugly because of it. Ideally, no one would feel like they need to cut themselves up to change what society has taught them are hideous flaws.

And this is just for the lulz. I want to be as comfortable with mine as she is. **** the haters.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

If it makes them feel more comfortable or to raise their self esteem then I'm totally fine with it. Personally, I do prefer natural breasts.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Is a circumcised penis a fake penis?


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I wonder how many men genuinely don't like the look of breast implants rather than just disliking the idea of breast implants. Has a study been done on this? Get a bunch of different pictures of breasts, some real and some fake. Give them to the male subjects, but don't tell them which is which. See if they can distinguish which pairs are real/fake and have them rate which pairs they think are most attractive. Science, b1tches!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm panromantic leaning towards men so not the best example but I think I'd personally prefer little to no breasts.Breasts aren't really a big deal to me. That's just my opinion though and I think people should do what they want with their body although it is a shame that some people feel the need to get surgery based on whst other people have said or what they think other people think which is probably the biggest issue I have wkth the whole process.


----------



## SilverWolf (Jul 1, 2013)

I love implants. I love the look and shape of them. I love larger than life ones and I love more average ones.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Nope. I'd take a flat chested woman over a woman with breast implants any day


----------



## trymed (Jun 28, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> It's a pretty big turn off for me, especially in porn. I can usually tell they're fake. They look hard and way too perky to be real. :\


Hard and perky? Why that's horrible!


----------



## trymed (Jun 28, 2013)

I <3 Boobys! I don't care if they are big or small or short or tall or empty or full of milk, Nutella or silicone. Boobs are great: end of story. 

Now... implants or no, when those awesome boobies are attached to an awesome person... that is the best possible combination. Having them attached to a cow for instance isn't really what turns me on. Unless It's breakfast time.

I don't see why a woman shouldn't modify her body in any way she sees fit. Take tattoos for example. It's a former of expression that can also be aimed at generating a reaction from people. Hair styles... clothing... Most women probably spend way more on bras and clothing and make up over a few years period than they could on fake boobies. It's all relative.
aren't heels uncomfortable? Even dangerous? I think there are loads of examples. If a girl who took that much care of her body were interested in me id be so flattered... that I'd run away and hide.. haha. But, I can totally respect anyone who doesn't want implants as well. It really come down to personality, not boobie stuffing. Unless it's thanksgiving.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Is a circumcised penis a fake penis?


most of the people who have been circumcised didnt even have a choice in the matter so thats not even really an equivalent comparison...

back on point.. i like boobs in general... fake, real, big, small... so i dont care what a girl does with them cause i will probably end up liking them anyways cause tehy are boobs for gods sake lol... and even if i did end up not liking them, well then that just means ill either have to get over it and find other things i like about her or that well both just have to find other people....


----------



## trymed (Jun 28, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Is a circumcised penis a fake penis?


I dunno... but men don't walk around with their pen is sticking out of the shirts in order to manipulate the opposite sex that's what shiny cars are for. They cost more that fake Boobs too.
Just kidding. Sort of. 
For a lot people the female body is really just a Mrs potato head. Mix and match different attributes that you like to create new more personalised looks. It's not such a big deal. I wish humans, with all their brains and evolution and what not, we're less superficial. But this is how they are. If I happen to like ice cream in might get a cone tattooed to my forehead, that's my business and doesn't have all that much to do with porn or insecurity. One could argue that you may Indeed need a very developed character to get thru surgery, and to set aside the money.

A more Interesting note: why do fake Boobs intimidate so many people who don't have them? Do you feel like your Boobs are competing in the jiggly Olympics? Perhaps that's a strong sign of insecurity as well. *shrug*


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

illmatic1 said:


> most of the people who have been circumcised didnt even have a choice in the matter so thats not even really an equivalent comparison...


Exactly! :hs


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I like them as long as they're not ridiculously HUGE and look like watermellons or volleyballs under the skin. I really don't care how big my girl's boobs are though. :stu


----------



## thirdcoming (Jun 29, 2013)

It's complex situation for me. I don't get why a girl would do that, but I absolutely love them. I'm a chest guy, I don't like flat chest, small boobs or even medium ones. No offense to those with small ones, it's only my preference, there is absolutely nothing wrong with you. It's not even a deal breaker for me, just what I like more visually


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Wouldn't invest in them. You'll have to "maintain" them way too much (ie. go to surgeries after surgeries for the rest of your life) if you don't want them to start sagging like any big breasts would.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't think implants ever sag because they usually put them underneath the muscle.


----------



## marokji (Aug 4, 2012)

nope, I like big boobs, sure, but not fake boobs.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Not that I can usually even tell when a woman is clothed but in my porn, I just can't deal with implants. Especially the really massive ones that look like basketballs and don't move. But if I even think they're implants, it ruins the whole thing.

Strangely, I'm not even much of a boob man. Oh, I appreciate nice ones but most of my attention is focused on the legs and butt. Fake boobs just distract me to the extent to where it's pointless.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

If you aren't happy with the cards you've been dealt with, who's to say you can't pick up and shuffle?


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

Depends on the boob job. Sometimes I've seen them and they look awesome. Other times they look like big hard balls on their chest and it is pretty gross. 

Obviously natural is best, but if a girl wants bigger boobs for whatever reason she can look very good if it is done right.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Hadron said:


> Boob jobs are the only plastic surgeries I'm in favour of. *Seriously, porn stars look so much better with fake boobs.*


You don't think they look hard? 



PickleNose said:


> Not that I can usually even tell when a woman is clothed but in my porn, I just can't deal with implants. Especially the really massive ones that look like basketballs and don't move. But if I even think they're implants, it ruins the whole thing.


Yeah...


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Can't say I'm a big fan of plastic surgery.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Hm I've always thought about it, but I don't think I would like them b/c usually you can tell they're fake, they just look a bit unnatural to me but it's whatever makes a person happy in my opinion & I don't really care.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

I love my big natural boobs


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Reia said:


> I have small ones and the bull**** you get from people, either intentionally or not, is enough for me to understand why some women end up hating their bodies and choosing to get implants. I agree that it's not really helpful to say "eww fake boobs gross". It's the same freaking thing as the *******s who go around telling girls with small boobs that they're ugly because of it. Ideally, no one would feel like they need to cut themselves up to change what society has taught them are hideous flaws.
> 
> And this is just for the lulz. I want to be as comfortable with mine as she is. **** the haters.


lol love it.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Hadron said:


> Nothing wrong with a little perkiness. At least they are not droopy.


Nothing wrong with a tiny bit droopy. Love that waterdrop shape!


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

No thanks.


----------



## M90 (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't mind fake. Ofc, I prefer natural, but bewbs are bewbs.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Nay.
I prefer smaller ones usually anyway.


----------

